
The Chromium Embedded Framework - cleverjake
http://blogs.adobe.com/webplatform/2013/05/01/the-chromium-embedded-framework/
======
rgaucher
And a big pain to build... Nice project otherwise. Though, I would still
recommend Qt WebKit as the easiest way to embed a web browser in an app.

~~~
cleverjake
It would be great to hear the problems you had building it

